# Our Beloved Shadow



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

RIP beautiful Shadow, we never have them long enough! Cancer is a nasty thing, I just lost my girl to it also. My heart and thoughts are with you.


----------



## TrogsWorld (Oct 7, 2013)

Thank you GoldenMum, and so sorry for your loss as well.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Shadow. My Buddy would be 12 this November, I lost him at 9 and half. I am writing this post and crying, last couple weeks trying so hard to stay away from this section as I cant read the other posts without feeling the same pain as you do. Who ever lost one knows what a heartbreak it is, the only difference is the time they feel heartbroken. 
Run free sweet Shadow.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Shadow, she was such a beautiful girl.

Shadow is waiting at the Bridge for you until you meet again. 

Godspeed Shadow.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I know its hard to have to say goodbye.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for the loss of Shadow. I'm glad that you have wonderful memories to help get thru this sad time.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I never fail to cry when I read these and respond. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Shadow  it really is unbearable when they are gone as many of us know and understand. Goldens take a huge piece of our hearts when they have to leave, but they leave us with a piece of theirs forever, take care.


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss of Shadow. You are right...They are angels sent to us.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.. RIP. Shadow 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trogs Word*

I am so very sorry about Shadow.
If you want to email me the date she went to the Bridge, I will add her to the Rainbow Bridge List.
Be sure to put your screen name on the email and Shadow's name!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Shadow, if we had 30 years with our much loved furried ones it still wouldn't be enough, I live in hope that a cure will one day be found for cancer, such an awful disease.

Sleep softly Shadow


----------



## TrogsWorld (Oct 7, 2013)

*The List*

Hi Karen - thanks so much for the kind words. Shadow made her journey on August 19th. It's one of those dates that will now be forever remembered by us. Thanks so much for adding her to the list.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*TrogsWorld*

TrogsWorld

I am so very sorry about Shadow.
I've added her to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-23.html#post3603833


----------

